# RS 485 / RS 422



## Hitschkock (7 Februar 2006)

Erst mal Moin zusammen

 :?: Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einer RS 485 und einer RS 422 Schnitstelle und einer MPI Schnitstelle :?:


----------



## afk (7 Februar 2006)

Mein (begrenztes) Wissen zu diesem Thema in kurzen Sätzen:  :wink: 

RS422: Einer spricht mit allen anderen, alle anderen können aber nur mit dem einen sprechen.

RS485: Jeder kann mit jedem sprechen.

Beides sind nur Spezifikationen der Hardware, die Koordination, wann wer sprechen darf (Protokoll), ist nicht darin nicht beschrieben.

MPI: RS485-Hardware mit zusätzlicher Protokoll-Spezifikation (Teilmenge/Obermenge ? von der Profibus-Spezifikation)

Hier findet sich aber bestimmt noch jemand, der das besser beschreiben kann (und mich ggf. korrigiert).  

Gruß Axel


----------



## dollmas (7 Februar 2006)

Moing, 

die ersten beiden Schnittstellen findest du unter...

www.Jumo.de

Schau unter Support --> Literatur --> und dann FAS603

Mfg Tom

[/url]


----------



## MatMer (7 Februar 2006)

habs mir net durchgelesen aber wikipedia

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS422

und dann einfach mal nach rs485 suchen steht auch was dazu


----------



## Hitschkock (14 Februar 2006)

danke an alle

  ich habe was ich brauche


----------

